# Lidl Steam Cleaner



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Got 1 of these, will try to have a go with it this weekend. Specs seem ok, not the most powerful, but for the price its ok.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_9747.htm

Lidl Steam Cleaner

* Powerful, hygienic and environmentally friendly cleaning without chemicals 
* Ideal for bathroom and kitchen floors, windows, mirrors or smooth surfaces 
* Max. steam pressure (bar): 3.2 
* Variable steam output, max. 75g/min. 
* Water tank capacity (L): 1.2 
* Flexible hose length (m): 2.1 
* Mains cable length (m): 4 
* Weight (kg): 3.2
* Variable steam regulation on handle
* Steam boiler with safety valve
* Steam nozzle pistol
* 1500 watt
* Includes a wide range of tools
* 3 year manufacturer's warranty


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Dieni ,Can't wait

Bryher


----------



## mu71rd (Apr 5, 2010)

looks a very similar spec to the vax 081 i've got. 

can't say how useful it is though - although there are plenty of people on here who have had good results, some with that exact Vax machine


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Will post a quick review when I manage to find time to use it on the car. 

Need to get some distilled water for it thou, I live in a hardwater area and I dont want to ruin the inside tank.


----------



## superk (Apr 12, 2010)

I have one of those in combination with an iron.
It's made by Kaercher and it works very well.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Dieni said:


> Will post a quick review when I manage to find time to use it on the car.
> 
> Need to get some distilled water for it thou, I live in a hardwater area and I dont want to ruin the inside tank.


If you have a condensing dryer (for your clothes drying) you can use that water for free!

T


----------



## Chronic777 (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you used this yet? 

I wanna get a cheap & cheerful one, looking at one off ebay right now for £30


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

tosh said:


> If you have a condensing dryer (for your clothes drying) you can use that water for free!
> 
> T


Will the water have any chemicals from the soap powder?


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Also B and M Store have a hand held steam cleaner for £12.


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Haven't had time to use it on the car yet, but used it at home to clean the tiles and it worked great. Really need to have a go with it on the wheel arches..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice find Dieni :thumb: Looking to get one myself:thumb:


----------

